# new



## bundle (Jan 4, 2012)

hello everyone, just joined, going to get busy reading the stickies, rules, then all the info on the supps.Glad to b here.I'm 5' 8" bout 175, low BF mayb 10 % ? I have asmalll frame and more along ecto w/ some mesomorph but not gonna say i m a hard gainer cause it don't matter how much juice -you need to EAT and eat a lot and eat right   diet is everthing imo   my goal is to but on 25 lbs of muscle may take a year or more but I'll get there...thanks for having me


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bundle* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## windjam (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 7, 2012)

nice to meet u were all here to help


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

This place is great. I am also new. Cant believe how much valuble information


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Keep on reading up! Sounds like you are well on your way to success homie!


----------



## Dath (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome to IM..........


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Read up!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

